# Scary Sharp - question?



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I think I'm finally approaching a "scary sharp" plane - for my hand plane. I'm using 400-600 grit water-proof paper laid on my saw top. Using a "slurry" of mother's metal polish (saw this on youtube... seems to work well). And the secret seems to be in the micro-bevel... it's gotta be just right. (I'm able to cut the hair on my arm without touching the skin).
My question is, what's a good way to keep the plane square? I'm sure as I keep sharpening my tools, they will start to become... well, not square (can't think of the word) :laughing:.
Square is pretty critical. Especially in the plane blade. Anyone got some suggestions?


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

P.S. I could probably invent some crazy maneuvers, and ruin a square in the process... thought I might ask you'all before I resorted to this. :laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Ye good ole Crazy 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Skymaster, you crack me up :laughing:.

Yep... trying to avoid a lazy eight on the plane. Chandelle's too :icon_smile:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I think these dudes work for that. Buy Honing Guide, Honing Guide, Sharpening Jigs - Woodcraft.com


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

That's really funny, Daren...
Because I'm so cheap, my sharpening guide is a 2X4 cut on the end... then screwing the plane tight with another piece of 2X4 end. 
But....... I am considering getting a guide because the 2X4 is starting to mark up my saw top! :laughing: yes, I'm that cheap.
Good stuff.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

If anyone is interested in sharp chisels or planes, I'll show you what's working for me. No guarantee's, but I'll show you. 
Now if only I had a great way to keep them square... :laughing:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

clarionflyer said:


> That's really funny, Daren...
> Because I'm so cheap, my sharpening guide is a 2X4 cut on the end... then screwing the plane tight with another piece of 2X4 end.
> But....... I am considering getting a guide because the 2X4 is starting to mark up my saw top! :laughing: yes, I'm that cheap.
> Good stuff.


No this is funny...a post from over a year ago. I kinda have the 2X4 chunks screwed together going :laughing: (just my way ) http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/sharpening-1281/

PS. I think those $12 guides work, really. I am just a freehand sharpener, always have been.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Either I'm a genius or everyone's as crazy as me :huh:.
Just kidding. Obviously this stuff is out everywhere. But what they don't seem to talk much about is the micro-bevel (the difference between sharp and scary sharp). And keeping the planes square. 
I could have missed it, but I really am interested in an easy trick to keep the plane square. 
Like I said, I'm sure I can "rig" a decent way to keep things square, but a hint would be appreciated.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Ohhhhhh..... Daren.....

Just figured out what you were saying!
Nobody ever accused me of being too bright :laughing:.
Got it now, thanks.

Dave


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm a ding-dong.... :laughing:

Sorry for the trouble. Atleast is was good entertainment!


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Good thing I don't make a living at being smart...

Cause I'd starve to death....


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Go ahead....
Add to it. Might as well make this thread fun.

I think the military used to say... "Son, you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel!"

or something like that.


----------

